# New string



## klutzy207 (Jan 7, 2010)

Looking to get a new custom string and cables for my Hoyt Maxiss. I live in the midland tri-city area and was looking for something a bit more custom the what Franks or Gander can do. Nothing crazy just diffrent colors didn't know if anyone would know where I could get that done thanks Kurt.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

First of all Gander can order anything that Vaportrail makes, any two colors. Many great makers out there. Personally I have used Proline, Vaportrail, and H&M. 60X and Drewstreeter from this site also make great products. You can go as mild or wild as you want. Check out the "Streak Freaks" from Proline. Replace them as a set. You'll never use factory again...


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

mitch down at schpbachs in jackson makes some real nice strings. if you want i can get you in touch with him and you can pick out colors. takes about a day and he should be able to get a set in the mail to you.

dave


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Color choices are only one aspect of true custom strings. The quality of the build and the material used. I love the fact that after about 15-20 shots everything is settled and then nothing moves! The new materials XS2 and 8190 are looking like extremely fine materials. Less fuzzing than 452X and even more stable, a hard act to follow for sure. Vapor Trail builds static yokes for their Y cables not the floating factory type unless you ask for it. Makes adjusting limb twist a bit easier.


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

the strings that mitch makes are top notch. they are pre stretched before they are served to something like 300lb and they dont move much at all once they are on the bow. the shop sells them for $120. i think i can get you my family discount though. lol

dave


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

68w said:


> the strings that mitch makes are top notch. they are pre stretched before they are served to something like 300lb and they dont move much at all once they are on the bow. *the shop sells them for $120.* i think i can get you my family discount though. lol
> 
> dave


:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

Ack said:


> :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


well i do know that 1 set of strings cost his around 40-60 to make. then labor, then the shop has to get theirs..


----------



## klutzy207 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks guys looks like I have a bit of research to do

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I would recomment Vapor Trail strings. There customer service is top notch and I have never had a problem.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Bought a set of cables/strings from this guy last year on AT and have no regrets, colors galore. Less than $60.00, check your pm


----------

